# dell inspiron 1100 Broadcom 440x 10/100 Integrated Controller



## fossilgman (Oct 13, 2007)

For the longest time i have never been able to use my ethernet card on my Dell laptop inspiron 1100. Does anyone know were i can download a driver to possilbly fix this problem, or trouble shoot it? Ive tried uninstalling and reinstalling it and it still doesnt detect a network connection.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
Welcome to the forum,
Here is a link for your driver:
http://support.dell.com/support/dow...=INS_PNT_CEL_1100&os=WW1&osl=en&catid=&impid=
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## sifurich (Nov 6, 2009)

BCCOMP said:


> Hi,
> Welcome to the forum,
> Here is a link for your driver:
> http://support.dell.com/support/dow...=INS_PNT_CEL_1100&os=WW1&osl=en&catid=&impid=
> ...


 Hi all, I just install this driver for a Dell Inspiron that I was looking for and it installed fine, I found it here so thanks a million. I recently bought online from user-guide.co.uk a recovery disk and downloaded it. I got alot of the drivers that I needed, but the network card driver wasnt included on the disk. Thanks again for your help...Sifurich:grin:


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

@sifurich 
Glad the driver worked for you!

@fossilgman 
Did the driver work for you?

Bill


----------



## sifurich (Nov 6, 2009)

Yes, I driver works fine...what I suggest is that you follow the download instructions on the dell website..look under installation instructions on driver page (you have to scroll down) follow each step carefully and you should be on you way...:grin:


----------

